# Closed treatment of sacral fx?



## CJoy0724 (Oct 15, 2009)

We have a patient coming in today with a pubis ramus fx, ischium fx, and a sacral fx, and the physician is doing non-operative treatment of all three. I am having a brain block this morning, how do we code for the sacral fracture? The physician used 27193, but is it considered part of the pelvic ring? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## kibbit99 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your doctor is correct. It is considered part of the ring.

Kim, CPC


----------

